# Outback 28 Kargaroo Best Price



## uppie89 (Apr 1, 2007)

i will be purchasing a new 28 kargaroo this week i have three dealers down to 18,275.00 plus tax. They seemed to stop dealing at this amount is this a good deal or should i keep at it. Please let me know i'm very exited to be getting an outback, also excited i found this forum.

Thanks
Jonathan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

:action:Hi uppie89
















to Outbackers! 

Glad you found us








We have an 06 28krs and love it!
I think that price sounds pretty good. What area are you in and who are the dealers?


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Jonathan,
I looked at one a couple of weeks ago while my tt was getting some minor things done. The dealer here in California was asking 19,998. Don't know what they would negotiate to.
Good luck,

Lou


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, compared to AK prices (dealer asking $28k) you're doing pretty good!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you might want to go online and check RV Trader and check Lakeshore RV as well!


----------



## jstew03 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd recomend a quote from Lakeshore too, but it sounds like you've done a good bit of homework and are probably at a pretty darn good price already. I wish I had the same leverage you did (3 dealers?), or had got the Lakeshore quote before signing the papers, could have saved about $2k.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats on the Roo! We have the same one and love it. I am sure you will feel the same. That price seems pretty good as far as I can tell. I wish I had 3 to check with and would work with the price. If this keeps up we will have to consider a ROO Rally lol.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers.com*


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Jonathan,

We paid 19K for ours last year with the equalizer and prodigy controller thrown in. I'd say thats a good price. Are any of them offering extra's?

Might also post the names of the dealerships, many folks on here might be able to give you some info on what their post sale dealings are like... service, warranty etc..

Best-o-luck
Dave


----------



## uppie89 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the input the three dealers are Lakeshore , Walnut Ridge in indiana and holman motors in cincinati. Lakeshore gave the first price of 18,275.00 the rest followed suite. One dealer in pennsyvania would only go to 18,600.00 and farber here in columbus would only go to 19,275.00. I even had cash in hand they wouldnt budge. Lakeshore is quite a haul for me. But im right in between Walnut Ridge and holman. I'm going to try and get them to 18,000.00 flat tommorow but either way it sounds like I'm alright at 18,275.00. I will be picking it up friday i will post picks as soon as i get it. I work in a custom cabinet shop so i have many upgrades planned.

Thanks
Jonathan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Holman RV gets my vote!









Let us know when you get her home, can't wait to see the upgrades you have in store,

Have fun on Friday!


----------



## uppie89 (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I went with Lakeshore Rv they came down to 18,200.00 plus they had the color we want. I will be picking up this friday.

Thanks everyone for the input
Jonathan


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

uppie89 said:


> Well I went with Lakeshore Rv they came down to 18,200.00 plus they had the color we want. I will be picking up this friday.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the input
> Jonathan


Congrats on your new Outback Jonathan!





























Keep track of the weather forecast, right now the forecast for Muskegon on Friday is a high of 32* and 40% chance of snow showers.


----------

